# New Nuggets Avatars



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Petey has graciously offered to make five new avatars for each NBA team in preparation for the upcoming season. Please choose only FIVE Nuggets players whom you'd like to see on the new avatars.

Thank you :smile:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Vote for Yakhouba Diawara so that Petey has to work hard to find a pic


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Vote for Yakhouba Diawara so that Petey has to work hard to find a pic


I did, just for SnG. I don't even know who the guy is.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

If Boykins is chosen, I'll resign from the sight. Beyond that, I could care less.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

kmart... 



oh wait.....



sorry guys thought i was in toronto


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

damn i missed this completely...

if jr doesnt get a pic over kleiza...:nonono:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Yes Boykins makes me want to vomit in my cereal and then continue eating it and puking it back up when I taste that it's my puke.

What a chump and waste of time he is!

I'm keeping my chicken nuggets av until it's outta my control! Mmmmm chicken nuggets and honey mustard sauce....mmmmmmm


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I did, just for SnG. I don't even know who the guy is.


*EDIT* Personal Attack


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Yes Boykins makes me want to vomit in my cereal and then continue eating it and puking it back up when I taste that it's my puke.
> 
> What a chump and waste of time he is!
> 
> I'm keeping my chicken nuggets av until it's outta my control! Mmmmm chicken nuggets and honey mustard sauce....mmmmmmm


classic... :cheers:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I did, just for SnG. I don't even know who the guy is.


*EDIT* Personal attack


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> *EDIT Personal Attack*


brutal :biggrin: ....... to be honest I would have thought McGowan would have make it to the nba before diawara... must not have been able to say healthy.

Well here is what the 93 finals coach said about McGowan

<!--StartFragment -->*WESTPHAL ON MCGOWAN:* "I'm hoping Glen can stay healthy for a whole year and put together to the kind of year is capable of . . . He has had some bad luck as far as injuries . . . He has shown a lot of ability when he has been healthy . . . He is one of the most unstoppable, versatile scorers in the West and hope he can show that this year for a full season." 

Scouting Report on McGowan

<!--StartFragment -->"*THIS YEAR:* Glen McGowan begins his senior season at Pepperdine . . . A redshirt senior . . . One of five seniors on the Waves' roster . . . Missed all but one game of the 2002-03 season after undergoing knee surgery in October and then being diagnosed with a blood clot in his left arm in December . . .Rebounded from the injury and produced a solid junior campaign . . . Expected to assume a starting role along the Waves' frontline . . . Best suited to play the power forward position . . . Solid scorer in the paint who is also a legitimate threat from the perimeter . . . Effective shooter from three-point range . . . Steady rebounder at both ends of the floor . . . Physical player who likes to mix it up near the basket . . . Explosive, quick athlete who prefers an up-tempo style of play."

Another note on McGowan...... his mother posts on the Pepperdine Insider... i dont think I can give a link to her... so I will just quote her

<!--StartFragment -->"Glen McGowan is Germany's Player of the Month


<HR SIZE=1>Hello wave fans! Just a quick update on my son Glen. He is doing very well in Europe as one of their rising stars. An article just came out (Glen never tells me these things) that has him listed as the player of the month. You can view that here:<!--EZCODE AUTOLINK START--> www.fibaeurope.com<!--EZCODE AUTOLINK END--> Just skip to the picture with Glen and read that article that follows.

While there, please vote for Glen in the All Stars box as he is also in the running for the Fiba Eurocup allstars. 

He was also given an Iceline Award for one of the most spectacular plays (dunks). That was the translated version but you can see that here:<!--EZCODE AUTOLINK START--> translate.google.com/tran...uage_tools<!--EZCODE AUTOLINK END-->
There is a picture of him further down that page, but I don't know if that's the dunk that one him the award. (Hope not because that fellow got hurt following that dunk).

His team plays in two leagues, the Fiba Cup against other European countries, and the German league. He's averaging 20.3 pts a game in the Fiba cup as of this post. I don't know his stats in the German league.

We miss Glen very much and he gets real homesick every now and then. But some of you have kept in touch with him (along with family members) and we all appreciate you for supporting him.

Glen gets very embarrassed whenever I post a note about him on this board -- so don't tell him I did this! <!--EZCODE EMOTICON START  -->







<!--EZCODE EMOTICON END--> 

Glen's mom 


_Edited by: WavesMom at: 1/10/06 8:57:03 am_ "

Glen's stats from Fiba... 20.4 PPG 4.3 rpg 1.0 apg 2pt FG% 57% 3pt FG 50% 
http://www.fibaeurope.com/files/%7B1DB32FC2-9DCE-409A-ABF2-E2E230789BE1%7Dlarge_v.jpg

Stats at pepperdine senior year 19.2 ppg 7.6 rebounds 1.1 stls 6'9 230lbs PF 

I know we are loaded at PF, but after the kmart is unloaded... maybe next summer this guy is in the summer league


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol at his mom


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Timmons said:


> *EDIT* Personal Attack


No sense of humor.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow................


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> wow................


Timmons............ we may need to start our own website.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Timmons............ we may need to start our own website.


Hahahaha. I hear that.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

just pm me when it goes down


----------

